# Bumper Boy



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I just wanted to give kudos to Amy from Bumper Boy. I lost my transmitter and she had one to me ASAP. Plus I noticed some o-rings added to the order. It was a very nice gesture. She is always pleasant to deal with and takes care of business.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I'll second that!!! Last Saturday, I used my units in the morning, went back out in the afternoon, tested all the units and all was fine until I went to launch the first with a dog at the line. The transmitter had gone belly up. I called and left Amy a voicemail on Saturday (I knew that she wouldn't be there, just to give her a heads up) and called again on Monday. She said to send the transmitter back and email her the tracking #. As soon as she got the tracking #, she would send me a new transmitter. Well, I shipped it Monday afternoon, emailed her shortly thereafter, and by Monday night, I saw that my bank account had been charged the shipping from BB, telling me that she already had it shipped. Kudos!!


----------

